# asthma and venom therapy



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I have done BVT for almost 8 months for what I believe to have been asthma (and other issues). I had gradually gone from occasional wheezing and squeaking to doing it constantly 24/7. My lungs were bad at times. I went to an apitherapist and stung according to the sting spots in the book "How Well are You Willing to Bee?" by Pat Wagner. We were stinging 3x a week, but only stung those spots on Mondays and Fridays. The chart showed 2 spots on the chest and 2 spots on the back. Find the sunken spot in your throat and go down 2 inches approx. and sting about 2 or 3 inches apart horizontally. Sting the same area on the back. Picture where your lungs start as that is about where you want to sting.

It took a little while, but the results were excellent. I felt really good. I stopped stinging in May of 2010 and the benefits lasted for 3/4 of a year. If I had done maintenance stings, I believe the now slight wheeze and squeaking would not have come back. I will probably have to go back to stinging for it.

BTW, I quit with the doctor just shy of being officially diagnosed with asthma. I didn't agree with the drug therapy.

First ice the areas you plan to sting. Take Vitamin C, honey, propolis, bee pollen, royal jelly, bee bread (man made kind). Make sure you are not allergic, get an epi pen and benedryll and have it with you when stinging.


----------



## mountainfairy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for your post. This is very encouraging for me. I have had life long asthma and have tried numerous alternative therapies with little success. I am a very new beekeeper and stumbled upon reading about bee venom therapy and remembered hearing about it sometime ago. There is no one local to me who practices but apitherapy but I figured it would be pretty wonderful if this helped me being it is in my own backyard! Our local expert beekeeper mentioned that after you've been getting stung (accidentally) for awhile, you begin to miss is because you realize how much better you feel on a regular basis. Never thought I'd hear myself say I was looking forward to getting stung!


----------



## mountainfairy (Apr 19, 2011)

So I just discovered this book is out of print. Any other book suggestions?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Out of print?? try: 
http://www.dancingbeeacres.com/Qstore/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1057990571

call them and see if they have it.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Make sure you are getting the updated version...... at least July 1998 or newer. Must have the charts in it.


----------



## mountainfairy (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks! I was looking on amazon...


----------

